# To much? Piercing dog ears!



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

I saw this picture on flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/furkidfever/2234197073/ I just couldn't believe it. Has anyone ever seen a dog with pierced ears before? I like to put an occasional sweater or coat on my dogs and put a bow in their hair. But I can't imagine having their ears PIERCED!

Paula


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes. Could it just be clip ons (I hope!)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that is crazy.:crazy: Pierced ears and all those clothes? Poor dog.....seriously.....what is wrong that you need to "baby" an animal like a person? This person needs to adopt a child or volunteer somewhere or something. I wonder if that poor dog gets to do anything "dog like". Sniff a butt,pee,shed,get to play,etc? I actually feel sorry for the dog.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

It looked to me from looking at the other pics that she is selling the clothes and using her dog for a model, so maybe she's not dressed up all the time, just for photos...I hope.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm with you, Julie. That's just bizarre. I feel sorry for the dog.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Scary, just scary.  Poor dogs!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

As carzy as it is, I've seen a dog with a pierced ear at a dog park in L.A. It was an unfixed male pitbull (very sweet actually). He had only one ear pierced and he actually didn't look too awful with it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Yikes. Could it just be clip ons (I hope!)


I looked through some of the photos and they looked like real pierced ones Amanda. They change them color-wise as well.The clip ones I'd think would not be good as they could slip into the ear canal,chew on them,not to mention the nerves and stuff pinched with one on.YIKES!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes!

Hopefully they are the magnet ones  Who knows? But they do sell the 'do it at home' piercers these days.

That lady is a really good sewist..I like some of the clothes (I have some of those patterns!), but **** cruel if she pierced that dog's ears 

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wow I would never do that to my dogs....I do dress them up sometimes but not on a daily basis....mine are dogs through and through...they sniff butts and all even eat poo...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's horrible! I can't imagine why anyone would do that to their dog.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was thinking maybe the magnetic ones - yikes, I cannot even imagine putting your dog thru that!! They certainly dont understand, and I am sure certainly dont ask for it!! I hope it really isnt true!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I didn't notice them in any other pictures, so maybe they are just clips.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow...I think this person needs a hobby. Seriously, I love my dog, but that's a tad overboard! ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This is not something I would do, but I do not find it horrendous if the piercings are taken care of. Why do we get our ears pierced? As a fashion statement! It is not considered dangerous, but it is definately over the top.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, to each his own but that's going a little too far for my taste!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Awww, that seems mean!  BTW, I've worn the magnetic clips and I think they are quite painful.
Peircing dog's ears..... wow, that's strange.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I would be afraid that the dog would rip its ear when playing. I am not even a fan of getting small children's ears pierced because when I was younger I riped my ear lobe and had to get plastic surgery. Well, I guess I should have taken out my earrings to play tackle football with the boys. LOL Although you see the pro football players with big diamonds in their ears. LOL


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Those look photoshopped in to me...the colors are too intense and the studs are never hidden by the dog's hair so I would not be surprised if those are "touched up". I think it's pretty ridiculous personally....but to each his own, I guess.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Ouch - poor thing. When she scratches her ear wouldn't you think she might rip them out - ooh that would hurt.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

My thought is - why inflict the pain of piercing on an unsuspecting dog? I've had my ears pierced - hey it hurts! But I knew what was coming. Not to step on anyone's toes here but that's why I waited to have my daughter's ears pierced until she was older and could understand it was going to be an Owwwie. She was about 8 I believe. 

Suzy


----------

